# Looking for Garden Way Kitchen Carousel



## svg

Does anyone know where I can find a Garden Way Kitchen Carousel?  They were made in the 80's.  My mother had one and it was almond.  I've seen the ones by Pampered Chef.  They are smaller and do not have the knife slots.  I would like one of the Garden Way ones.  Thanks very much for any help!


----------



## Michael in FtW

We seem to get this same question two or three times a year ... 

These were made back in the 1980's ... they do not seem to have been made by anyone else since then. 

Your best bet to find one like you want is to keep checking eBay.


----------



## Leolady

I can see why there is so much interest in the Gardenway utensil carousels.  They are much sturdier and roomy than those by Pampered Chef.

I wish they were available now.


----------



## quicksilver

What is a Gardenway utensil carousel? Never heard of it.


----------



## Leolady

I have no photo, but they look similar to the more cheaper Pampered Chef utensil carousels.


----------



## kitchenelf

What was the material of the Gardenway?


----------



## Leolady

Heavy plastic.


----------



## uncluttered2

*Kitchen carousel by Garden Way*

Hi, 
I have one of these I was planning on listing on ebay.  It's been in the basement of my in-laws home.  It was used for work tools and needs to be cleaned.  It is in excellent condition otherwise--very sturdy.  If you are still interested maybe we could work out a private sale.
Thanks,
Linda


----------



## garden

*Garden Way Carousel available*

*GARDEN WAY KITCHEN CAROUSEL UTENSIL HOLDER ORGANIZER*

Item number: 200303255226 Ebay


----------



## Janicejanice

Ebay really holds up a lot of items...


----------



## odilasa

*GardenWay kitchen carousel*

I am very interested in buying one if someone has one to sell.


----------



## rx7c

*The Original Kitchen Carousel*

I am intimately familiar with the Original Kitchen  Carousel.  My father was an original and eventually the last partner owner of  the Carousel Group of Norwalk CT.  Previously he and his partners were employed  by GardenWay located on the Post Rd in Norwalk CT.  Around 1980 GardenWay  combined their offices in Vermont.  My father and partners were not interested  in moving, and bought the Carousel rights.  

For several years business was very good, they sold  every carousel that could be produced.  They were even making them in the UK.   Eventually the carousel was knocked off in Hong Kong and after a few lawsuits,  licensing and license infringements, and lots of money and plenty of stress Dad  folded the company.  Occasionally someone would approach him offering to fund  another carousel venture, but by then his drive and will were beaten away.   

The upshot is that only cheap imitations survive.   Nothing compares to the Original Kitchen Carousel.  It weighed 3lbs. and would  withstand repeated drops of several feet.  (which is why they are still in great  shape today 20 years later)  They are made from the same plastic they made  telephones from.  At the peak there were 4 or 5 colors, the best seller was  almond.  They were sold by mail order, catalog, and fine retailers such as  Macy's Cellar. They cost roughly $22.  At one point they were included with  Frigidaire refrigerators.  There was also a deal with Nestle.  

I remember being in Litchfield Ct in a nice upscale  mom and pop kitchen store.  Dad inquired about a his carousel.  The owner said,  "oh you can get that at Bradley's"  Bradley's was the equivalent of Walmart, and  only the knockoffs would ever be sold there.  Dad was fuming, he was so mad.   The opposite side is that we would see the original carousel on kitchen shows  and cooking shows.  Sometimes tv and movies.  Mr. Food on ABC always one on  the counter.

The second product of The Carousel Group was the  Stack & Spin.  the first food organizer on a rotating base.  The clear  plastic canisters were triangular.  There were three sizes, 3 inch, 6 inch and  9inch combo sets.  The 3inch was perfect for leftovers in the refrigerator.   Rubbermaid eventually had a cheap knock off of this one.  

The injection molding tools for their products  still exist somewhere long forgotten.

The picture in this thread is the Original Kitchen Carousel


----------



## Leolady

Your dad had a durn good product, and that is why I have "cornered the market" on them when I can find them.

He may be tired of producing them, but he should be proud of his work.


----------



## megamark

Wow. That really brings back some memories.


----------



## betsyscotto

I have owned a GardenWay carousel for about 30 years . . .it works perfectly but the last 6 months it has started to discolor.  Yesterday, as luck would have it, I was at an estate sale and was able to buy another one, in perfect condition.  A stroke of luck!  I LOVE my carousel and would not dream of being without out. I live in a mobile home where space is at a premium . . . it holds about 2 drawers worth of items.  It's a shame they are not manufactured anymore.  The most practical item I have ever purchased for my kitchen.


----------



## Leolady

Buy a can of Krylon spray paint for plastic.  It worked wonders on the ones I sprayed last year!


----------

